# Barnsdale archery



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

yes


----------



## USCG Barebow (Feb 17, 2004)

Yep. Saw Dave at Lancaster this weekend.
http://www.barnsdalearchery.com/


----------



## minnie3 (Jul 28, 2009)

classic X looks very nice on that site. doubt i'll ever see one in this part of the world. are there many seen about at clubs and tournaments?


----------



## deadeyedickwc (Jan 10, 2010)

Got a classic x forsale


----------



## USCG Barebow (Feb 17, 2004)

Minnie3,
As they are a custom bow, you do not see them as much at shoots. I got mine due to the fact I have a short draw length (25in).
I could not find a mainline bow that fit me.
Alan


----------



## fuelracerpat (May 6, 2008)

minnie3 said:


> classic X looks very nice on that site. doubt i'll ever see one in this part of the world. are there many seen about at clubs and tournaments?


They are infrequent at shoots but you do see a few. They may seem a little pricey, but, when you look at a Hoyt in target colors they are right in line.
With the capability of draw length, weight, ATA length and some color variations too they become really attractive. Especially for lefthanded folks like myself. I am so fond of them I own 3. And yes, they do show up rather often to shoot here in Texas and one or two of them may actually make to Indoor Nationals soon!


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

i just got my first barnsdale brought it used off archery talk i really enjoy shooting it. it is a very nice looking bow and it shoots well.max is 40lb.s 55 percent letoff so i really have very little valley ,easy on my old sore shoulders. Mr.Barnsdale builds an excellent bow ! i think i may buy a new one from him next year.Pete53


----------



## JMLOWE (Apr 19, 2011)

I have been fighting the Barnsdale bug for awhile now but was waiting until after our State Indoor before getting to serious about it. After seeing several at the tournament I will be ordering soon.


----------



## Rhys A (Jun 18, 2010)

minnie3 said:


> classic X looks very nice on that site. doubt i'll ever see one in this part of the world. are there many seen about at clubs and tournaments?


Minnie , 
I have a Classic X hanging on my wall , I will be going to Casino again this year , I am happy to take along so you can see one. 

Love this bow , great shooter and I used it to win 3 National Championships!


----------



## minnie3 (Jul 28, 2009)

thanks Rhys, that would be great to have a look at Casino.


----------

